# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  frame caring case sample bag

## Thomas Mirabile

Frame case with insert displays cases

shipping depends on location

$100 + shipping

 :Eek:  sorry I wanted to post this on FOR SALE items
not sure how to delete

----------

